# Sky Energy LiFePO4 Bulk Buy This Week



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Update on the Sky Energy LiFePO4 purchase... 

We have ordered 100,000 Ahs of cells. 
About 53% of the order is already committed to individuals. 
The first payment has been wired to Sky Energy in China. 
We have about another week to adjust the mix of the different sizes and quantities in the extras that are uncommitted, then that windows closes and we have to pick sizes that we believe are in demand. 

We are planning on just filling up the extras with the SE 100 Ah and SE 180 Ah cells. 
Those sizes have been most popular. 

If you need a different size, 40 Ah 60 Ah, we need to know ASAP before our window closes on adjustments that can be made to the order. 

Even if you are not ready to pull the trigger yet, try to give us an idea of what you are looking for down the road so that we can plan accordingly with our extras that we order. 

Delivery is expected in late June or July. 

Thanks, 

Dave Kois 
Powered By DC, LLC 
EV Components, LLC 
[email protected] 
253-988-5020 

James Morrison 
EV Components, LLC 
[email protected]


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Update:

We have two bulk LiFePO4 battery orders from China currently in process.
One is with Thundersky and the other is with Sky Energy.
Delivery is expected in late June or July.
The price on both is $1.10 per AH plus customs and shipping.

*On the Thundersky order:*

What have ordered 144,000 AH of cells.
92% of this order is sold and committed to individuals.

It is too late to change the quantity and sizes of the cells.
Here are the remaining extras from Thundersky that are available and on the way.

49 of the 100 AH cells at $110 each

http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/20092201189.pdf

44 of the 160 AH cells at $176 each

http://www.thunder-sky.com/pdf/200871782241.pdf

*On the Sky Energy order:*

We have ordered 100,000 AH of cells.
About 86% of the order is already committed to individuals.
The first payment has been wired to Sky Energy in China.

We have about another week to adjust the mix of the different sizes and
quantities in the extras that are uncommitted, then that windows closes and we
have to pick sizes that we believe are in demand.

We are planning on just filling up the extras with the SE 100 Ah and SE 180 Ah
cells. Those sizes have been most popular.

If you need a different size, 40 Ah or 60 Ah, we need to know ASAP before our
window closes on adjustments that can be made to the order.

Even if you are not ready to pull the trigger yet, try to give us an idea of
what you are looking for down the road so that we can plan accordingly with our
extras that we order.

Delivery is expected in late June or July.

Thanks,

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
[email protected]
253-988-5020

James Morrison
EV Components, LLC
[email protected]


----------

